# World of Warships Problem



## Toast mit Mett (30. April 2015)

Hey Leute,
ich wollte eine kleine Runde World of Warships zibbeln ABER 
Ich bekomme immer nach kurzer Zeit die Meldung, dass der Anzeigetreiber wiederhergestellt wurde.
Woran kann das liegen ?

Mein Sys:
i7 2600k unter Dampf
GTX980   Treiber 347.52
16 GB DDR3 G.Skill
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD5 
Be Quiet Dark Power P10
Win7 64-Bit


----------



## Mystique1680 (30. April 2015)

Toast mit Mett schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich wollte eine kleine Runde World of Warships zibbeln ABER
> Ich bekomme immer nach kurzer Zeit die Meldung, dass der Anzeigetreiber wiederhergestellt wurde.
> Woran kann das liegen ?
> ...



morgen!

diesen crash vom anzeigentreiber hab ich bei versuchen wie hoch ich meine graka takten kann... reduzier ma die taktraten.... manuell... wenn sie dann immer noch abkackt.... is wat putt.

lg
M.


----------



## sh4sta (30. April 2015)

Und am besten im WoWS Beta Forum mit dem Problem melden.   Ansonsten, Standard Sachen bereits gemacht? Treiber/DirektX aktuell? Ohne OC versucht?


----------

